# Apple TV adn PVR



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

*Apple TV and PVR*

Ok we are all familiar with Apple TV's massive failure in the past (lets not get angry here. i know there are some fanboys and fan girls here) but since I have had this sudden urge to buy everything Apple for the past few days.. I wanted to purchase the Apple TV but I am reluctant.. why? well.. where in the bloody hell is the PVR I mean sure! I can stream stuff from my computer etc etc and et al but I wanna record TV shows. So has anyone heard anything other than these schematics? 

Electronista | Apple developing live Apple TV recording?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I use it as a PVR all the time. I record to the computer via Elgato EyeTV Hybrid which then streams to TV from iTunes. Works like a charm. Also quite portable like a big screen iPod. Easy to navigate. Watch YouTube with your friends on the big screen. Rent or buy movies from your couch. What's not to like?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Ah! Now there is something I wasn't aware of. However, I am referring to something built inside of Apple TV so you can use its HDD and use the HDD in either Time Capsule or the HDD hooked up to your base station to record and store etc.

Lets stick to proprietary hardware shall we?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

i dunno about that, but according to the article you cited, it looks like it's in the works. Apple didn't say much leading up to the movie rental side in version 2 of the TV software, so it's reasonable to conclude they'll be tightlipped about PVR capabilities as well. In any event, the unit I bought for like $349 is now selling for $229, I believe. Less than most of your gaming systems and way cooler. Guitar Hero is for lazy people who can't figure out how to play the real thing in my books. "Hey look, everyone! I can play message in a Bottle! red-blue-yellow-green, red-blue- yellow-green…"

OK, so I'm cranky. It's late. I'm entitled.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> OK, so I'm cranky. It's late. I'm entitled.


Ahaha I'll give you that. But I don't own a console either. LOL

I just wished Apple TV had that whole thing built right in.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

In due time, Tattoo, in due time.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

what program would you use to convert video from your computer to play on apple tv. I have lots of vidoes in avi and iso format.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't think AppleTV will become a PVR in the sense you mean for quite a while if ever:

Editorial - An Apple Venture into DVRs Would be Ill-Advised || The iPod Observer - Now Playing


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I think an AppleTV PVR is a definite possibility. Apple doesn't make a lot of money on the iTunes content. The money they take in is used to support the infrastructure to distribute that content.

PVR functionality means people buying Apple hardware, and Apple not having to worry about where people are going to get content.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> I think an AppleTV PVR is a definite possibility. Apple doesn't make a lot of money on the iTunes content. The money they take in is used to support the infrastructure to distribute that content.
> 
> PVR functionality means people buying Apple hardware, and Apple not having to worry about where people are going to get content.


EXACTLY and this is why Apple TV failed miserably because the users were limited to where they are able to retrieve the content from. Why do I need to fork out $300 on something that a $150 Rogers box can do just as good... (or $8/month if you really wanna go at it)


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

spitfire said:


> Why do I need to fork out $300 on something that a $150 Rogers box can do just as good...


Umm... how does this "Rogers box" play _my_ photos, _my_ home videos, and _my_ music? tptptptp


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Guitar Hero is for lazy people who can't figure out how to play the real thing in my books. "Hey look, everyone! I can play message in a Bottle! red-blue-yellow-green, red-blue- yellow-green…"
> 
> OK, so I'm cranky. It's late. I'm entitled.


You're just bitter because you suck. 

And although I agree that the guitar games can't teach you how to play the guitar, Rock band can actually teach you a fair bit in drums and vocals. So it's not all bad. 

But back on topic... as much as I would love for Apple to come out with a PVR version of the Apple TV, I don't see it happening. It would just increase the cost far too much. For them to be competitive in the PVR market, it would have to be full HD, in and out. It takes a lot of processing power and hard drive speed/space to keep up with that HD video encoding in real-time. They would have to sell it for at least $600... seems like it would be a hard sell at that price point.

Just my 2 cents.
A7


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Bjornbro said:


> Umm... how does this "Rogers box" play _my_ photos, _my_ home videos, and _my_ music? tptptptp


Yes.. have you heard of a thing called.. A COMPUTER?

Yes step right up to see the next greatest thing in the history of mankind - THE COMPUTER

People play _their _photos, and _their _music off of _their _computers BEFORE it even gets to Apple TV and not everyone has their home videos in a digital format - infact a large majority of people don't. 

beejacon


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well then. I use my TV for all kinds of things, including as a PVR, so there are no complaints from me. For a device that started out as something of a hobby, I'm impressed with how much it can do. People fork out all kinds of money for products that do less, so really $229 for a 40 GB model is a bargain in my books. Like a big screen iPod, and as I said earlier, very portable too.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

spitfire said:


> People play _their _photos, and _their _music off of _their _computers BEFORE it even gets to Apple TV...


Umm, no. Most of my media is synched to the AppleTV's hard drive... _no computer necessary._ In fact I can take my AppleTV to friends' homes and plug it into their TV (if it has the proper inputs) et voilà, instant entertainment.

I suppose _if_ you have only one friend, you can both huddle around a puny 15" screen, but again for the rest of us, nothing beats watching all that content in glorious big screen hi-def.



spitfire said:


> ...and not everyone has their home videos in a digital format - infact a large majority of people don't.


That's true. There are those who aren't up with the technological times, but I think typical Mac users tend to take full advantage their Apple hardware.

(Some switcher newbies are funny. :lmao: )


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

Bjornbro said:


> a puny 15" screen


Um excuse me? I am running my PC to a full 36" screen in full 1080P HD resolution, thank you?

GOD stop shunning anything that is not Apple -


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well as long as you're happy, Spitfire, which you certainly seem to be.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Listen, if you want to get the content from your Mac to your TV, buy an AppleTV. If you don't, then don't. 

TV has a long way to go before I let its content onto my Mac, so I couldn't care less if the AppleTV can record that crap or not. On demand content without commercials is the only way I'll ever watch TV shows again. Apple is already there in the States and they're well on their way for getting that content here in Canada.

If you really want to get TV content, there are numerous ways to do so. 

I guess what I'm saying is it's useless for a lot of people, especially when there's viable alternatives for your requested feature. 

I'm not being a fanboy.. I just think the AppleTV is fulfilling its intended purpose very well. I think it was doing so before Take 2, as well. It gets the content that I have on my Mac to my HDTV.. that's why I bought it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 26, 2008)

fair enough. i declare truce


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

spitfire said:


> fair enough. i declare truce


*shakes hand*


----------



## Canadoc (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I am considering an AppleTV as well. However given how pathetic the content is for anada in the Apple store, the take 2 software is rather limited for me. If I could watch movie rentals on it in HD etc.. I can see its benefit.

Why not just get a PS3?
For 399 I get a top tier gaming console, a blue ray player to connect to my HD system, and for 20$ more there is mac software that give is mac tv functionality and more. It will stream iphoto and itunes content and will also stream non itunes movies including DIVX!!!! To me it seems a no brainer unless Apple gets its a$$ in gear and gets proper content on the Canada store.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Canadoc said:


> If I could watch movie rentals on it in HD etc.. I can see its benefit.


You can certainly get HD rentals, with 5.1 surround sound I might add, if you have a U.S. iTunes account (for now). How many AppleTVs can we put you down for? :heybaby:


----------



## Canadoc (Mar 24, 2008)

TO get a US store account I have to prepay rather than pay as I go.
Not sure why US etwork TV and movies havnet come to the canadian store.

I think I prefer the PS3 model and bluray rentals and a kick A$$ gaming console too


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Canadoc said:


> Why not just get a PS3?
> For 399 I get a top tier gaming console, a blue ray player to connect to my HD system, and for 20$ more there is mac software that give is mac tv functionality and more. It will stream iphoto and itunes content and will also stream non itunes movies including DIVX!!!! To me it seems a no brainer unless Apple gets its a$$ in gear and gets proper content on the Canada store.


I have both. I love the AppleTV just as much as the PS3. I convert all of my movies to AppleTV/iPod format anyway, so the AppleTV is great for me.


----------



## Canadoc (Mar 24, 2008)

what do you get from the Apple TV that the PS3 and medialink software already gives you?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Mostly user interface. Youtube is awesome on the AppleTV.

The organization of files is the big one. On MediaLink, sometimes it's difficult to navigate your collection. 

Listening to music is also cleaner on the AppleTV. Being able to listen to a certain track/album and browse the rest of the library is a big plus. You can't do this with MediaLink, it only allows you to play one song at a time, you can't browse while doing so.

iTMS playback. The AppleTV is ready and willing to play my iTunes Music Store content. MediaLink has no support for this.. and as I anticipate the coming of rentals and more TV shows.. this is another big advantage.


----------

